# NBC camera man catches Ebola in West Africa



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

NBC News Freelancer in Africa Diagnosed with Ebola - NBC News


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

The part that kills me is, Fox News had this Dr. on that was adamant this disease is not easy to catch. So either its mutating or he hired a prostitute, or had a date with a local. Or the Dr is just full of crap.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chalk it up to stuff happens. I blame government house for not.being honest,fifth right and placing the safety above politics and political correctness.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chalk it up to stuff happens. I blame government house for not.being honest,fifth right and placing the safety above politics and political correctness.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I disagree that it is 'not easy' to catch. It's not hard to catch it at all in an area that is rife with the virus.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

What his deal was, if you didn't specifically exchange bodily fluids you were unlikely. I am not believing but watching how it incubates. And more


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jeep said:


> The part that kills me is, Fox News had this Dr. on that was adamant this disease is not easy to catch. So either its mutating or he hired a prostitute, or had a date with a local. Or the Dr is just full of crap.


I'll take answer # 4 for $200. I would have said he was full of something else, . . . but your answer will work.

This spin being spun is not easy to diagnose as to "why", . . . but just like listening to your teenager spin a yarn, . . . you may not know why, . . . but you know it's a yarn anyway.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

and tonight, if I'm not mistaken FOX had an ER doc on from Atlanta I think his names is Dr. Gil Mobley? this doc flat out said the CDC is LYING to the American people
that no counrty on earth is equipped to deal with an ebola outbreak and that it will overwhelm resource quicker than a hobo on a ham sandwich. He also said Ebola will "Ravage" Africa and it's going to get worse.
My sense is if this was a different Dr you heard he's probably on the Obama payroll to stick with the narrative.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

As I said I watch.....

This thing could be sponsored. However I think half of Africa would be dead by now if it was. What the big thing for me was...we need 500 million vaccines for this now. My thing is you only need one now !


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

How come when I say "it's on"....nevermind. now that a TV Dr said....
This stuff has been obvious to any thinking person, it is just that people have been intentionally "manipulated" into doing what their grandparents did not: believe government about human welfare and their own best interests.
I also think people are lazy and more desperate to believe the baloney hoping the impossible come true.
But that won't help or hold up much longer.
Best to get ready as if worse than you can imagine for a long time.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I think CDC is lying


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Clearly, the cameraman was kissing dead people or smearing blood on himself.

You know, the same with those aid workers in protective gear who have contracted the disease.

Whew! I'm sure glad those are the only ways of contracting the disease!


----------

